# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  إخلاء السبيل في مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمة

## هيثم الفقى

* بحث قانوني -



مـخـطـط الـبـحـث*


*1**- مقدمة:
2- الفصل الأول:
أولاً: تعريف* *إخلاء* *السبيل.
ثانياً: شروط* *إخلاء* *السبيل.
ثالثاً: الجهة القضائية المختصة بتقرير* *إخلاء* *السبيل.
3- الفصل الثاني: (( أولاً: في مرحلة التحقيق.
ثانياً: في مرحلة المحاكمة.
4- الفصل الثالث: (( صور* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *)).
أولاً:* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بحق (( بقوة القانون )).
ثانياً:* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بكفالة أو بدونها (( الجوازي )).
5- الفصل الرابع: (( الكفالة )).
أولاً: تعريف الكفالة.
ثانياً: غاية الكفالة.
ثالثاً: أقسام الكفالة.
رابعاً: أنواع الكفالة ( عقارية – تجارية – نقدية – هيئات عامة ).
خامساً: مقدار الكفالة.*
*6- الفصل الخامس: (( مصادرة الكفالة والاعتراض عليها )).
أولاً: مصير الكفالة.
ثانياً: مصادرة الكفالة.
ثالثاً: الاعتراض على المصادرة.
رابعاً: إعادة كفالات* *إخلاء* *السبيل.*
*7- الفصل السادس: (( استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *)).
أولاً: إجراءات الاستئناف :
- تقديم استدعاء الاستئناف.
- دفع التأمين.
ثانياً: ميعاد الاستئناف.
ثالثاً: مرجع الاستئناف :
- قاضي الإحالة
- محكمة الاستئناف الجزائي
8- الفصل السابع: (( المحرومون من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *)).*



*الافتراء والاتهام
شتان بين الافتراء والاتهام :
فالاتهام ينطوي على تعيين تهمة ، وتعيين الشخص ، وإقامة البرهان ، والإثبات بالشهود.
أما الافتراء فهو قذف لتشويه سمعة إنسان.
شيشرون


**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مقدمة:
إن من وظائف الدولة الأساسية ( على اختلاف أنظمتها الدستورية والقانونية راعية كانت أم متدخلة ) إقامة العدل بين المتقاضين بصورة يتمكن معها كل ذي حق من الوصول إلى حقه ، فلا يجعل من نفسه حكما ً بينه وبين خصومه ، ولا يسعى إلى أخذ ما يدعي به لنفسه بيده حتى لا تكون الغلبة للقوة ولا تسري شريعة الغاب ، لذلك عنيت جميع دول العالم إلى جعل القضاء مؤسسة عدل وإنصاف وجعلت الأحكام القضائية هي عنوان الحقيقة والعدالة .
وكان من أهم ما يشغل بال الأنظمة والمشرعين هو مكافحة الجريمة بكافة أشكالها وأنواعها ، فالأمن في أي مجتمع إنساني هو العنصر الرئيسي للدولة المتحضرة التي تسعى بالنهوض نحو أفق الحضارة الإنسانية ، للوصول إلى مجتمع آمن مستقر اجتماعيا ً وإنسانيا ً.
ولما كان المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته بحكم قضائي مبرم ، ولما كانت المحاكمة لا تعني أبدا ً في نهاية الأمر إصدار حكم بالإدانة على المدعى عليه الذي قد يكون بريئا ً ، ولما كان حق الدفاع هو حق مقدس وهو من الحقوق الدستورية التي لا نقاش فيها ولا جدل . 

مما أثار لدى المشرعين والفقهاء والحقوقيين سؤال في غاية الأهمية ؟؟؟؟؟
هل يحاكم المدعى عليه طليقا ً ؟ وبالتالي فقد يتعرض المجتمع للخطر إذا كان المدعى عليه مجرما ً بالفعل ، وبالتالي فإن بقاءه حرا ً طليقا ً أثناء محاكمته كان خطأ يعرض أمن المجتمع لخطر الجريمة مرة أخرى من ذات المجرم ، وخاصة إذا طال أمد المحاكمة ، أو قام بالهرب عن وجه العدالة.
أم يحاكم المدعى عليه حبيسا ً ؟ وبالتالي فقد يظهر في نهاية المحاكمة أنه بريء ، وبالتالي فإن حجز حريته طيلة فترة المحاكمة التي قد تطول كان أيضا ً خطأ فادحا ً ، لأن حرية الفرد من المسائل الجوهرية المقدسة في الشرائع السماوية والقوانين الوضعية .
مما حدا بالفكر القانوني إلى ابتكار حل وسط بين موضوع المحاكمة طليقا ً والمحاكمة حبيسا ً وهو التوقيف الاحتياطي (الاحترازي) ، وهو حجز حرية المدعى عليه فترة من الزمن ، قد تطول وقد تقصر يبقى خلالها المدعى عليه تحت يد القضاء . 

**ولــــكــــــن إلـــى مـــــتـــــــى ؟؟؟؟؟
فالحرية هي الأصل والتوقيف هو الاستثناء ، لذلك فقد سمح القانون للموقوف أو وكيله القانوني أن يتقدم للجهة القضائية بطلب يلتمس فيه* *إخلاء* *سبيله ، وهذا هو الموضوع المطروح للبحث تفصيليا ً في رسالتي العلمية القانونية هذه التي أتقدم بها للانتقال إلى جدول المحامين الأساتذة ونيل درجة الإجازة في مهنة المحاماة والتي أعشقها كثيرا ً وأعتبرها من أسما المهن وأرفعها شأنا ًسواء من الناحية العلمية أو الاجتماعية أو الإنسانية . 
المحامي المتمرن
وائل فاروق عبد الغفور*
*الفصل الأول
**أولاً : تعريف* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *:
لم يضع المشرع السوري تعريفاً لمفهوم* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، كما وأنه من خلال دراستي بعض المؤلفات القانونية التي استقيت منها بحثي هذا ، لم أعثر في طياتها على أي تعريف لمفهوم* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، إلا أنني يمكن أن أعرفه على الشكل الآتي : (( هو الإفراج عن الشخص الطبيعي الموقوف توقيفاً احتياطياً (احترازياً) وإطلاق سراحه من دار التوقيف ، بقرار صادر عن السلطة القضائية المختصة )).
ثانياً : شروط* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *: 
يمكن تحديد شروط* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بشكل عام بما يلي :
1- تقديم الاستدعاء :
في حال –* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *الجوازي – لا بد للموقوف أو وكيله القانوني من تقديم استدعاء ، أو طلب للجهة القضائية الواضعة يدها على الدعوى (( قاضي تحقيق – محكمة )) يلتمس فيه* *إخلاء* *سبيله ، وللمدعى عليه أن يطلب في محضر استجوابه أمام قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو الإحالة ، أو أثناء جلسات المحاكمة* *إخلاء* *سبيله .[1]
ولا يخضع الاستدعاء لأية قيود شكلية سوى رسم الطابع ، وينظر في هذا الاستدعاء في غرفة المذاكرة ، وذلك بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام[2] ، إلا أن رأي النائب العام ليس ملزماً للقاضي ، باعتبار أن النيابة يبقى لها حق الطعن في القرار فيما لو كان يقبل ذلك ، وللموقوف أن يكرر طلب* *إخلاء* *سبيله ولو رفض الطلب السابق (( إن رد طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *لا يمنع من تجديده ، ولا يحول دون إجابته ، ولاسيما إذا مضت مدة على رد الطلب السابق )).[3]*
*2- تعهد بالحضور والتنفيذ :
فلا بد أن يتعهد الموقوف بحضور جميع المعاملات ، كلما طلب منه ذلك ، ويشمل التعهد أيضاً إنفاذ الحكم عند صدوره، وصيرورته مبرماً.[4] 
ويقصد بالمعاملات :[5] إعادة استجواب المدعى عليه ، وحضوره معاملة الاستكتاب والتطبيق إذا كان الجرم المسند إليه جرم تزوير ، وحضوره لإجراء مقابلة بينه وبين بقية المدعى عليهم ، إذا كانت هناك ضرورة لذلك ، كما هي الحال عند تناقض أقوال المدعى عليه ، وإصرار كل منهم على أقواله التي أدلى بها لدى قاضي* *التحقيق* *وهذه المعاملات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.*
*3- اتخاذ موطن :
على الموقوف في طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *اتخاذ موطن مختار له ، وذلك في دائرة قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو المحكمة التي قررت* *إخلاء* *سبيله ، ويبدو أن الهدف من وراء ذلك سهولة إمكانية تبليغ القرارات الصادرة عن القاضي ، أو المحكمة .*
*(( ..... وينبغي اتخاذ هذا الموطن إما في استدعاء طلب التخلية ، أو بعد اتخاذ قرار تخلية* *السبيل* *وقبل تنفيذه )).[6]
4- صدور القرار وإبرامه :
فالجهة القضائية التي قدم إليها طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *لا بد لها من أن تتخذ موقفاً من هذا الطلب ، فتصدر قرارها المانح أو المانع ، وذلك بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة وبما أن موقف الجهة القضائية الناظرة في الطلب يتجلى بصورة قرار فلا بد من أن يكون هذا القرار :
أولاً: موشحاً باسم الشعب العربي في سورية ، وأن يذكر فيه اسم القاضي ، أو الهيئة التي اشتركت في صدور القــرار*
*(( يتعين أن تتوج قرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بعبارة باسم الشعب العربي في سورية وتذكر أسماء الهيئة فيها )).[7]
ثانياً: أن يكون معللاً ومسبباً: (( لا يجوز رد طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *دون تبيان الأسباب القانونية )).[8]
والحقيقة أنه لا بد من أن يكون هذا التعليل منطقياً ، وموضوعياً ، يرتكز إلى مستند قانوني (( إن المحكمة مصدرة القرار المطعون فيه ، اعتمدت* *إخلاء* *سبيل الطاعن تأسيساً على مراجعة زوجته الحامل ، وأولاده الكثر وفقرهم الظاهر ومن حيث أن هذا التعليل العاطفي لا يصلح سنداً للإجراءات القضائية مما يجعل القرار المنوه به مشوباً بقصور الاستدلال وحرياً بالنقض )).[9]
5- تبليغ القرار :
بعد صدور القرار ، لا بد من إبلاغه لذوي الشأن إلا إذا كان صادراً عن محكمة الدرجة الأخيرة فإنه لا حاجة لتبليغه لأنه في هذه الحالة يصدر مبرماً لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة[10] ولا بد من عرض القرار على النيابة العامة للمشاهدة والتي لها حق الطعن بالقرار إذا كان صادراً خلافاً لمطالبتها فيما إذا كان القرار يقبل الطعن أما إذا كان القرار قد صدر وفقاً للمطالبة فلا حاجة لإبلاغها القرار ، كما أنه لا بد من إبلاغ المدعي الشخصي مضمون القرار إذا كان القرار ذا صيغة مانحة ، أما إذا كان القرار ذا صيغة مانعة ، فإنه يبلغ للمستدعي ، الذي له حق الطعن في القرار إذا كان يقبل ذلك.
6- تأدية الكفالة:
قد يصدر القرار المانح متضمناً تحديد مقدار الكفالة في كل من قسميها ، ففي هذه الحالة ، يعلق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *على شرط تأدية الكفالة وفقاً لمنطوق القرار ، ويراعى عند تقدير الكفالة وضع المدعى عليه المادي ، حيث يجب ملاحظة يسره وعسره وثروته ، وذلك لأن المساواة بين الفقير والغني بدل الكفالة أمر غير وارد في هذا الخصوص ، كما يجب ملاحظة نوع الجريمة المسندة للموقوف ، إذ يختلف مقدارها بين جناية وجناية ، وبين جنحة وأخرى إلا أنه للموقوف حق الطعن بالقرار لجهة الكفالة إذا كانت كبيرة وذلك بغية تنزيلها.
وللأسف هناك دعاوى بالرغم من جميع المستندات التي تثبتت حق المدعي مادياً ، فإنه رغم ذلك يتم* *إخلاء* *سبيل الموقوف المدعى عليه بكفالة لا تتجاوز / 500 / ل.س ، يميع بعدها حق المدعي بجرم الاحتيال أو إساءة الأمانة .
ويجدر بالذكر بأنه يجب أن يعدّل هذا بالإخلاء لصالح المدعي إذا كان حقّه حقاً مالياً ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن لا يُخلى سبيله إلا بكفالة تعادل المبلغ المدعى به أو بكفالة عينية تحقيقاً للعدالة ، وهذا ما أفرزته الحياة العملية .
ثالثاً : الجهة القضائية المختصة بتقرير* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *:
(( 1- للمدعى عليه ، والظنين ، والمتهم ، أن يطلبوا تخلية* *السبيل* *أياً كان نوع الجرم ، وفي جميع أدوار* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة / 130 /.
2- يقدم الطلب إلى قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو قاضي الإحالة ، بحسب الحال ، وفي أثناء المحاكمة إلى المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى.
3- ولا يحق لقاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو قاضي الإحالة ، بعد إصدار قرار الظن أو الاتهام ، ولا للمحكمة ، بعد الحكم بالدعوى ، النظر في تخلية* *السبيل* *، وإنما يعود هذا الأمر للمرجع الذي رفعت إليه الدعوى. 
4- أما إذا قضى القرار الصادر عن قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو الإحالة ، أو عن المحكمة ، بعدم الاختصاص ، فيبقى النظر في تخلية* *السبيل* *عائداً إلى المرجع الذي أصدر القرار ، وذلك إلى أن تفصل مسألة الاختصاص )).[11]
إذاً : للموقوف ، أو وكيله القانوني ، التماس* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، وذلك وفق الشروط المبينة آنفاً ، ويقدم إلى الجهة القضائية المختصة ، والواضعة يدها على الدعوى.
فيجوز تقديم طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *سواء أكان ذلك في مرحلة* *التحقيق* *( قاضي* *التحقيق* *– قاضي الإحالة – محكمة النقض ) ، أو في مرحلة المحاكمة ( صلح – بداية – استئناف – جنايات – نقض ) فيما لو كانت هذه الأخيرة محكمة موضوع وقد اعتبرت محكمة النقض السورية أنه (( لا يجوز للهيئة المناوبة في العطلة القضائية الموافقة على* *إخلاء* *سبيل متهم إذا كانت الهيئة الأصلية قد رفضت ذلك سابقاً )).[12]
إلا أنه فيما لو أثيرت مسألة الاختصاص ، وقرر القاضي ، أو المحكمة ، عدم الاختصاص ، فإن هذا المرجع الذي أصدر قراره بعدم الاختصاص يبقى هو وحده صاحب الولاية للنظر في طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *ريثما ينتهي البت بهذه المسألة وذلك رحمة ورأفة من المشرع بحال الموقوف ، خشية الإطالة بمسألة البت بموضوع الاختصاص.* 

*ليس القانون مجرد نصيحة ، بل هو أمر .
وهو ليس أمرا ً من أي شخص إلى شخص آخر ،
بل هو أمر من شخص مسلمَّ له بالطاعة إلى آخر عليه واجب الطاعة .
د . عبد الرزاق السنهوري ، أصول القانون
الفصل الثاني
إخلاء* *السبيل* *في* *مرحلتي* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة
أولاً : في مرحلة* *التحقيق* *: 
نصت المادة / 120 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري : (( 1- للمدعى عليه ، والظنين ، والمتهم ، أن يطلبوا تخلية* *السبيل* *أياً كان نوع الجرم ، وفي جميع أدوار* *التحقيق* *،* *والمحاكمة* *وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة / 130 /. 
2- يقدم الطلب إلى قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو قاضي الإحالة ، بحـسـب الحـال وفي أثناء المحاكمة إلى المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى )). 
أ- أمام قاضي* *التحقيق* *:
إذاً وبموجب نص هذه المادة ، يحق لقاضي* *التحقيق* *النظر في طلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، أياً كان نوع الجرم ، وذلك تبعاً لإيداعه الدعوى ، ويتم إيداع الدعوى إلى قاضي* *التحقيق* *في ست حالات هي :
1- الجرائم المشهودة. 2- إدعاء النيابة العامة.
3- إدعاء المضرور. 4- إحالة القضية إليه من محاكم الجنح والمخالفات.
5- إحالة القضية بطريق تعيين المرجع. 6- إحالة القضية إليه بطريق نقل الدعوى.
وإن القرار المتعلق بإخلاء* *السبيل* *، سواء أكان مانحاً أو مانعاً ، يخضع للاستئناف ، وسوف نتناول هذا الموضوع في فصل الطعن بقرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل.
ب- أمام قاضي الإحالة : 
يعتبر قضاء الإحالة درجة ثانية من درجات* *التحقيق* *، ومرجعاً استئنافياً لقرارات قاضي* *التحقيق* *، فهو يضع يده على الدعوى بأحد الطريقين :
الـأول : طريق الاستئناف وفق للمادة / 139 / أصول محاكمات جزائية.
الثانـي : طريق إيداع الأوراق إليه في الجنايات ليفصل في الاتهام ، وفقاً للمادة / 137 / أصول محاكمات جزائية.
وعليه فإذا ما دخلت الدعوى إليه ، فإنه يغدو صاحب الولاية في فسخ قرار قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو تصديق قراره ، سواء أكان مانحاً أم مانعاً.
ثانياً : في مرحلة المحاكمة : 
أ- أمام محاكم الدرجة الأولى :
قد يحال المدعى عليه إلى محاكم الدرجة الأولى ، فيمكن عندها للموقوف التقدم بطلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، وفي مقابل ذلك ، يبقى للمحكمة الحق في رد طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *أو قبوله ، وذلك سواء بكفالة أو بدونها ، وتنظر المحكمة بهذا الطلب في غرفة المذاكرة ، مع مراعاة إخلاءات* *السبيل* *الأخرى ، إلا أنه لا حاجة لأخذ رأي النيابة العامة بخصوص قرارات قاضي الصلح في المراكز التي لا توجد فيها نيابة عامة لأن قاضي الصلح في هذه المناطق هو الذي يقوم بوظائف النائب العام ، وذلك عملاً بالمادة/ 137 ف 1 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري ، والقرار الصادر عن محاكم الدرجة الأولى يبقى خاضعاً للاستئناف أمام محكمة الاستئناف وفق القواعد الناظمة لذلك.
ب- أمام محاكم استئناف الجنح :
تنظر محكمة استئناف الجزاء بطلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *وفق أحد الطريقين :
الـأول : بصفتها مرجعاً استئنافياً لقرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *:
فقد يحصل أن تستأنف القرارات المتعلقة بإخلاء* *السبيل* *، سواء أكانت مانعة أو مانحة ، والصادرة عن الدرجة الأولى أمام محكمة استئناف الجزاء ، ويتم استئناف القرار بموجب لائحة استئناف ، وذلك بعد دفع التأمين اللازم ، وعلى محكمة استئناف الجزاء بعد وصول لائحة الاستئناف إليها أن ترفقها بالإضبارة ، وتحيلها إلى النيابة العامة لإبداء رأيها ولا حاجة لذلك فيما لو كانت النيابة العامة هي التي قد استأنفت القرار ، والقرار الصادر عن محكمة استئناف الجنح ( مانحاً – مانعاً ) هو قرار مبرم .
الثانـي : بصفتها محكمة موضوع :
فقد تنظر محكمة الاستئناف بالدعوى والمدعى عليه لا يزال موقوفاً ، لأن محكمة الدرجة الأولى أصدرت قرارها في أساس الدعوى ، ولم تخلِ سبيله ، أو قضت بعقوبة حبس عليه مدة تزيد على السنة ، وأصدرت مذكرة قبض بحقه ، فيجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف النظر في طلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *وذلك لأن الدعوى قد أضحت في حوزتها ، وقرار محكمة الاستئناف بخصوص* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *هو قرار مبرم .
ج- أمام محكمة الجنايات :
(( 4- يجوز لمحكمتي الجنايات والنقض أثناء نظر القضية أن تخلي سبيل المتهم إذا استدعاها ، وذلك وفقاً لقواعد تخلية* *السبيل* *المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل على أنه لا يجوز* *إخلاء* *سبيل المتهم الفار الذي قبض عليه أو سلم نفسه ، بعد صدور الحكم بحقه غيابياً.
5- يجوز* *إخلاء* *سبيل المدعى عليه ، أو المتهم ، بإحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 37 / لعام 1966م وتعديلاته ، المتضمن قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية ، بكفالة نقدية ، أو مصرفية ، أو عقارية ، لا تقل عما يضمن أداء الحقوق الشخصية ، والرسوم والمصاريف ، وحضور أدوار* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *وتنفيذ الحكم .
وفي حال فرار المتهم المخلى سبيله ، وصدور حكم غيابي بحقه ، تستوفي الجهة المدعية الحقوق الشخصية المحكوم بها بمقدار ما تضمنته الكفالة ، ويخضع الباقي من الكفالة للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ، تستثنى جرائم تزوير النقد من* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *في جميع أدوار* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *)).[13]
لقد جاء المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 8 / لعام 2000 معدلاً لنص المادة / 130 / أصول جزائية والذي أعاد الصلاحية لمحاكم الأمن الاقتصادي للنظر بطلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *.
ومن الملاحظ : أن هذا المرسوم قد أدخل تعديلاً جوهرياً في متن هذه المادة ، إذ اشتمل على إلغاء المقطع الأخير من نص الفقرة / 4 / من المادة / 130 / الذي كان ينص على ما يلي:*
*(( يستثنى من أحكام هذه الفقرة المتهم المحال بموجب أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 37 / لعام 1966م )).
فوفق هذه الفقرة الملغاة ، كان المتهم المحال بموجب هذا المرسوم محروماً سلفاً من منحة* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *أمام المحاكم الاقتصادية ، ومن خلال العودة إلى نص الفقرة الرابعة ، نجد أنه أجاز* *إخلاء* *سبيل المتهم ، ولكن قيد ذلك بشرط تأدية الكفالة ، وأن تكون هذه الكفالة نقدية أو مصرفية ، وهذا ما لم يكن المتهم فاراً حتى وإن قبض عليه أو سلم نفسه بعد صدور الحكم .
فقد يكون المتهم بريئاً من خلال المستندات وأقوال الشهود وقامت المحكمة لغيابه بالحكم عليه ، أو قد يكون قد استنفذ مدته فيما لو حكم عليه أصلاً فلماذا إذاً هذا الجفاء للحقوق وللعدل ، أو يكون المتهم مريضاً ومعدماً (( فيما لو أجرى عملية بالقلب )) ولا يستطيع أن يتحمل ضغوطات التوقيف.
كما أنه يجوز* *إخلاء* *سبيل المتهم في الجرائم المنصوص عنها في قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية ، وذلك بشرط تأدية الكفالة ، سواء أكانت نقدية أو مصرفية أو عقارية ، وأن لا يقل مقدار تلك الكفالة عما يضمن أداء الحقوق الشخصية ، والرسوم والمصاريف ، وحضور أدوار* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *، وتنفيذ الحكم ، وهذه الفقرة الخامسة المضافة قد استثنت مرتكبي جرائم التزوير ( تزوير النقد وترويجه ) وسرقة السيارات ، من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *سواء أكان ذلك في أدوار* *التحقيق* *أو المحاكمة .
د- أمام محكمة النقض :
بموجب الفقرة الرابعة فإنه يحق لمحكمة النقض أن تنظر في طلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *: 
( إن محكمة النقض لا تعد درجة ثالثة من درجات المحاكم ، وإنما تنحصر مهمتها في السهر على تطبيق القوانين ، وصحة تفسير وتوحيد الاجتهادات ، وهي لا تعنى بالأمور الموضوعية ، وقناعة حكام الأساس.
وإن محكمة النقض – حسب التشريع الجديد – قد أصبحت من جملة محاكم الأساس حينما تفصل في الدعوى للمرة الثانية ، وصار لديها غرفة مذاكرة وغرفة محاكمة ، ولم يبقَ مانع في القانون أو الأصول يحول بينها وبين ممارسة هذا الحق، واتخاذ القرار المقتضى في طلب* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *).[14]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المحاماة والقضاء

**إن ذمة المحامي لن تؤدي ما عليها إلا في جو صالح من الإخلاص والإنصاف والزمالة .
المحامي متكافل مع القاضي في أداء "الحقيقة القضائية" ، ومن أجل ذلك فالمحامي "أول قاض ٍفي القضية" ، في حين أن القاضي هو "آخر محام ٍفي القضية" ، لأنه هو الذي يتولى الدفاع عن حكم هو نفسه "عنوان الحقيقة" لا "الحقيقة" .
من كتاب نجوم المحاماة في مصر وأوربا

**الفصل الثالث
صـــــور إخـلاء السـبيل
لإخلاء* *السبيل* *صورتان : 
الأولى :* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بحق (( بقوة القانون )) .
الثانية :* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بكفالة أو بدونها (( الجوازي )) .
أولاً :* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بحق (( بقوة القانون )) : 
وهو ما يطلق عليه* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *الو جوبي ، أي بقوة القانون ، إذ أنه على القاضي أو المحكمة ، أن تأمر به بحكم القانون متى توافرت حالاته ، وليس للقاضي الخيار في الامتناع عن إعمال ذلك ، وإبقاء المدعى عليه موقوفاً .
حالات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بحق : 
الحالة الأولى :
نصت الفقرة الثانية من المادة / 117 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري على أنه :
(( 2- أما إذا كانت الجريمة من نوع الجنحة ، وكان الحد الأقصى للعقوبة التي تستوجبها الحبس سنة ، وكان للمدعى عليه موطن في سورية ، وجب* *إخلاء* *سبيله بعد استجوابه بخمسة أيام ، على أن أحكام هذه الفقرة لا تشمل من كان قد حكم عليه قبلاً بجناية ، أو بالحبس أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر بدون وقف التنفيذ )).
إذاً شروط* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بحق في هذه الحالة كما يبدو من نص الفقرة الثانية هي :
أ- أن تكون الجريمة جنحة ، والحد الأقصى للعقوبة التي تستوجبها سنة على الأكثر ، والملاحظ أن المشرع السوري قد ضيق من نطاق هذه الحالة ، إذ قصرها على الجرائم التي لا تتجاوز عقوبتها السنة الواحدة ، وهي قليلة سيما وأنها جرائم تافهة ، فحبذا لو وسع المشرع نطاق استخدام هذه الحالة ، حتى تطال جميع الجنح ، التي لا يخشى فيها هرب المدعى عليه.
ب- أن يكون للمدعى عليه موطن في سورية ، وهذا الشرط مفاده سهولة تبليغ الأوراق القضائية فيما بعد التي تصدر آنذاك.
ج- أن لا يكون المدعى عليه قد حكم سابقاً بجناية ، أو بعقوبة الحبس أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر ، بدون وقف التنفيذ ، فالمدعى عليه لا يمكن التساهل معه من ناحية* *إخلاء* *سبيله ، إذ أنه يمكن أن تؤدي سوابقه لرفع الحد الأعلى للعقوبة مما يشكل لديه دافعاً قوياً للهرب.
الحالة الثانية : 
1- (( إذا تبين لقاضي* *التحقيق* *أن الفعل لا يؤلف جرماً ، أو أنه لم يقم دليل على ارتكاب المدعى عليه إياه ، قرر منع محاكمته وأمر بإطلاق سراحه إن لم يكن موقوفاً لداعٍ آخر )).[15]
2- (( إذا تبين لقاضي* *التحقيق* *أن الفعل مخالفة ، أحال المدعى عليه على المحكمة الصلحية وأمر بإطلاق سراحه إن كان موقوفاً )).[16]
3- (( يطلق سراح الظنين إذا كانت الجنحة لا تستوجب الحبس وإنما يلزمه أن يتخذ موطناً في مركز المحكمة إذا كان مقيماً خارجاً عنه )).[17]
الحالة الثالثة :
(( إذا تبين لقاضي الإحالة أن فعل الظنين لا يؤلف جرماً ، وأن الأدلة غير كافية لاتهامه ، قرر منع محاكمته وإطلاق سراحه حالاً ، ما لم يكن موقوفاً لداعٍ آخر )).[18]
(( 2- إذا تبين لقاضي الإحالة أن الفعل مخالفة أو جنحة ، قرر إحالة الظنين على المحكمة الصلحية أو البدائية المختصة ، وأطلق سراحه إن كان الفعل مخالفة أو كان جنحة لا تستوجب عقوبة الحبس )).[19] 
الحالة الرابعة :
(( 2- أما إذا كان المدعى عليه موقوفاً ، وقضت محكمة الدرجة الأولى بالبراءة أو بعقوبة الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ ، أو بالغرامة ، أطلق سراحه فور صدور الحكم ، وبالرغم من استئنافه ، وإذا قضت بعقوبة الحبس ، أطلق سراحه فور إنفاذ العقوبة )).[20]
(( إذا قضت المحكمة بالبراءة ، أو بعقوبة الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ أو بالغرامة ، أطلق سراح المدعى عليه في الحال ، ولو استؤنف الحكم )).[21]
(( إذا قضت المحكمة ببراءة المتهم ، أطلق سراحه في الحال ، ما لم يكن موقوفاً لداعٍ آخر )).[22]*
*ثانياً :* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بكفالة أو بدونها (( الجوازي )) : 
وهي ما يعرف بإخلاء* *السبيل* *الجوازي ومعناه أن الجهة القضائية المختصة بنظر* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، غير ملزمة بإخلاء سبيل الموقوف.
(( 1- في الأحوال التي لا يجب فيها تخلية* *السبيل* *بحق ، يجوز إطلاق سراح المدعى عليه بكفالة ، أو بدونها ... )).[23]
وهذه الفقرة يمكن اعتبارها قاعدة عامة في تحديد حالات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *الجوازي فإخلاء* *السبيل* *الجوازي – بخلاف* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *الوجوبي – ليس حقاً للمدعى عليه الموقوف.[24]*
*شروط* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بكفالة أو بدونها :
1- تقديم استدعاء ينظر فيه في غرفة المذاكرة ، ولا يخضع لأية قيود شكلية سوى رسم الطابع ، بشرط أن لا يكون الموقوف متهماً فاراً أو محروماً من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل.
2- استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة ، إلا أن رأي النيابة العامة غير ملزم.
3- تعهد بالحضور ، وبتنفيذ الحكم عند صدوره.
4- اتخاذ موطن مختار ، وهو مكان يختاره المدعى عليه ، كالمسكن الذي يقيم فيه ، أو مكان العمل أو مكتب محاميه.
5- صدور القرار ، ومشاهدة النيابة له.
6- تأدية الكفالة وفقاً لمنطوق القرار بقسميها.
7- تبليغ القرار.
إن الجهة القضائية المختصة بتقرير* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *أو رده ، هي الجهة الواضعة يدها على الدعوى ، سواء أكان قاضي* *التحقيق* *أو الإحالة أو محكمة الصلح أو البداية أو الجنايات أو النقض ، إلا أن مجرد أن تقرر أي من هؤلاء مصير الدعوى ، سيحرمه فيما بعد من النظر باستدعاء* *إخلاء* *السبيل.*




*القانون
القانون لا يوجد إلا في تنظيم العلاقات فيما بين اثنين متكافئين في القوة أو في الضعف ،
أما حيث يتفاوتان قوةً وضعفا ً " فالقانون هو القوة " .
السنهوري


**الفصل الرابع
الكفالة 
أولاً : تعريف الكفالة :
هي تعهد بتنفيذ التزام ما من قبل الغير ، دون أن يكون التنفيذ معلقاً على شرط ؟[25]
والحقيقة الغالبة أن تكون الكفالة صكاً رسمياً يجري توثيقه لدى الجهات المختصة ، حسب الأصول المرعية.
ثانياً : غاية الكفالة :
هي ضمان حضور المدعى عليهم ، أو المتهمين ،* *التحقيق* *عندما يطلب إليهم ذلك ، حتى الانتهاء منه ، وحضور جلسات المحاكمة عند الإحالة إلى المحكمة ، حتى صدور الحكم ، وتنفيذ الحكم فيما بعد ، عند اكتسابه الدرجة القطعية ، هذا من جهة – ومن جهة أخرى – ضماناً للرسوم والنفقات والغرامات.
ثالثاً : أقسام الكفالة :
تقسم الكفالة إلى قسمين ، وقد حددت ذلك الفقرة الأولى من نص المادة / 118 / أصول محاكمات جزائية :
(( 1- ...... وتضمن الكفالة :
أ- حضور المدعى عليه معاملات* *التحقيق* *، ومثوله لإنفاذ الحكم عند صدوره.
ب- تأدية المبالغ الآتية ذكرها بالترتيب التالي:
أولاً: الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي.
ثانياً: الرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة.
ثالثاً: الغرامات )).
ويكون لذوي الاستحقاق ، الأولوية بالمبالغ المبينة أعلاه كما أنه يعين في القرار القاضي بإخلاء* *السبيل* *، مقدار الكفالة والمبلغ المخصص منه بكل من قسميها ، ولقد جرت العادة أن يتخذ القاضي قراراً بمصادرة نصف الكفالة في حال تخلف المدعى عليه عن الحضور.
رابعاً : أنواع الكفالة :
قيد قانون الأصول الجزائية السوري ، إطلاق سراح الموقوف – فيما لو تقرر ذلك – بلزوم تأدية الكفالة ، سواء من الموقوف أو من غيره إذ أن (( إذا كان* *إخلاء* *سبيل المدعى عليه مقيد بشرط الكفالة فتؤدى هذه الكفالة منه ، أو من غيره ، إما نقداً ، وإما إسناداً على الدولة ، أو مضمونة من الدولة ، وإما ضمانة مصرفية ، أو عقارية أو تجارية بمقدار قيمة الكفالة )) المادة /123/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .*

*فالكفالة إما أن تكون :
1- نقدية : أي مبلغ نقدي.
2- عقارية : وهي ذات إجراءات طويلة ، تنصب على عين عقار يمكن التنفيذ عليه ، فيما لو تعذر تنفيذ ذلك من المخلى سبيله.
3- تجارية.
4- كفالة هيئات عامة : وذلك ما نصت عليه المادة / 35 / من المرسوم رقم / 2981 / تاريخ 19/12/1961م والمتضمن نظام العاملين في المؤسسة العامة للكهرباء والتي جاء فيها (( المؤسسة تكفل عمالها أمام الدوائر القضائية لإخلاء سبيلهم في حال توقيفهم بسبب الحوادث الناشئة عن عملهم )).
وقد أصدرت وزارة العدل التعميم تاريخ 16/5/1981م والذي تضمن طلب قبول كفالة المؤسسة العامة للكهرباء عمالها.
خامساً : مقدار الكفالة :
إن المشرع لم يضع حداً معيناً للكفالة ، فقد ترك للقاضي الحرية التامة لتحديد مقدارها حسب ما يتراءى له من واقع القضية المطروحة أمامه ، وهذا التقدير للكفالة يخضع للاستئناف ، فلقاضي الإحالة ، الحق في تعديل مقدار الكفالة فيما لو كان القرار قد صدر عن قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أما إذا كان القرار صادراً عن محاكم الصلح أو البداية فمقدار الكفالة يخضع لمراقبة محكمة استئناف الجزاء. 
إلا أنه وبطبيعة الحال يجب مراعاة الأمور التالية عند تحديد مقدار الكفالة :[26]
1- نوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المدعى عليه ، إذ يختلف مقدار الكفالة، باختلاف الجريمة بين جناية وجناية وبين جنحة وجنحة ، وبين جناية وجنحة.
2- مدى وضوح الجريمة ، أو غموضها وبالتالي مدى استغناء القاضي عن توقيف المدعى عليه.
3- وضع المدعى عليه ، ومدى احتمال فراره ، وتواريه عن الأنظار من خلال مركزه وعمره ومستوى تفكيره وثقافته.
4- وضع المدعى عليه (( أو المتهم الموقوف )) المادي ، حيث يجب ملاحظة وضع المدعى عليه ، ويسره وعسره ، وثروته ، وذلك لأن المساواة بين الفقير والغني في تحديد بدل الكفالة ، هي أمر غير وارد في هذا الخصوص ، فيتعين أن تكثر قيمة الكفالة بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الغني ، وتنقص بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الفقير ، والداعي لذلك واضح فالكفالة عند الغني اسم بلا مسمى لضآلة قيمتها مهما بلغت ، وجسيمة عند الفقير، الذي يمتنع عليه الاستفادة منها مهما قلت بالإضافة إلى التعويضات التي يطالب بها المدعي الشخصي ، ونفقات المدعي الشخصي (( مصاريف العلاج – التداوي – مدة تعطله عن العمل )).*

*وهذا ما عنته المادة / 124 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري ، والتي جاء فيها :
(( 1- إذا كانت الكفالة مالاً نقدياً ، أو إسنادا على الدولة ، أو مضمونة منها ، فتودع صندوق الخزينة ويؤخذ بها إيصال.
2- يبرز سند الإيصال ، أو كتاب الضمانة المصرفية ، أو سند الكفالة العقارية المذيل بوضع إشارة الحجز من قبل أمانة السجل العقاري ، أو سند الكفالة التجارية المصدق من الكاتب بالعدل ، إلى المرجع الذي قرر تخلية* *السبيل* *، فيسطر إشعار إلى النائب العام لإطلاق سراح المدعى عليه )).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*val id=_x0000_s1036 style="MARGIN-TOP: 12.5pt; Z-INDEX: -7; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 46pt; WIDTH: 395.65pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 226pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" strokeweight="1pt" strokecolor="#666 [1936]" fillcolor="#666 [1936]">val>
حـــوار
سمعت الحوار الآتي ما بين زنجي صغير وأمه :
الصغير :................................................ لماذا نحن سود يا أماه ؟
الأم : .................................................. ..... لأننا في حداد يا بني !
الصغير : ..................................... وعلى من نحن في حداد يا أماه ؟
الأم : ................................................ على إخوانك البيض يا بني !
الصغير : ............................................. ومتى ننزع الحداد يا أماه ؟
الأم : يوم تسود وجوههم خجلا ً منا ..... فتبيض وجوهنا عطفا ً عليهم !!!
ميخائيل نعيمة


**الفصل الخامس
مصادرة الكفالة والاعتراض عليها
**أولاً : مصير الكفالة :
لمعرفة مصير الكفالة ، لا بد من بحث مصير كل قسم من أقسام الكفالة على حدى.
1- القسم الأول من الكفالة :
أوضحت المادة / 118 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري في فقرتها الأولى ، أن هذا القسم يضمن :
(( 1- حضور المدعى عليه معاملات* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *، ومثوله لإنفاذ الحكم عند صدوره )).
كما أن المادة / 125 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري حددت مصير هذا القسم من الكفالة :
(( إذا تخلف المدعى عليه ، بدون عذر مشروع عن حضور إحدى معاملات* *التحقيق* *، أو جلسات المحاكمة ، أو لم يمتثل لإنفاذ الحكم ، أصبح القسم الأول من الكفالة من حق الخزينة ، على أنه يمكن بحال صدور القرار بمنع المحاكمة ، أو بسقوط الدعوى العامة ، أو بعدم المسؤولية ، أو بالتبرئة ، أن يُقضَ في القرار أو الحكم برد القسم الأول من الكفالة )).
إذاً ومن خلال نص المادتين الآنفتي الذكر نجد أن غاية القسم الأول ، هو ضمان حضور المخلى سبيله معاملات* *التحقيق* *والمحاكمة* *، إضافة لإنفاذ الحكم عند صدوره وصيرورته مبرماً ، وبناءً عليه إذا تخلف المدعى عليه عن حضور أية معاملة من معاملات* *التحقيق* *، أو جلسات المحاكمة ، دون عذر مشروع أو لم يمتثل لإنفاذ الحكم الصادر عليه فإن هذا القسم يصبح حقاً للخزينة ، والحقيقة أن مصادرة الكفالة لا تعفي المدعى عليه من المثول أمام قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أو المحكمة لأن القضاء الجزائي لا يبحث عن الأرباح المادية من وراء الغرامات ومصادرة الكفالات.[27]
مسؤولية الكفيل :
(( إن الاجتهاد مستقر على أن الكفيل ملزم بدفع القسط الأول من الكفالة عند تخلف مكفوله ، دون حاجة لتبليغ الكفيل هذا الغياب )).[28]
2- القسم الثاني من الكفالة :
أوضحت المادة / 118 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري في الفقرة الأولى منها القسم الثاني من الكفالة وقد جاء فيها:
(( ب- تأدية المبالغ الآتي ذكرها بالترتيب التالي:
أولاً: الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي.
ثانياً: الرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة.
ثالثاً: الغرامات )).
2- وتعطي هذه الكفالة الأولوية لذوي الاستحقاق بالمبالغ المبينة آنفاً )).
بينما بحثت المادة / 126 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري مصير هذا القسم وقد جاء فيها :
(( 1- يسترجع الكفيل القسم الثاني من الكفالة ، إذا قضي بمنع المحاكمة ، أو بسقوط الدعوى العامة ، أو بعدم المسؤولية أو بالتبرئة.
2- أما إذا قضي بالعقاب فيخصص القسم الثاني من الكفالة ، لتأدية الرسوم والنفقات والغرامات ، وفقاً للترتيب المبين في المادة / 118 / وإن بقي شيء فيرد إلى الكفيل )).
إذاً ومن خلال ذلك يمكن المطالبة بإعادة القسم الثاني من الكفالة ، إذا امتنعت محاكمة المدعى عليه أو سقطت الدعوى العامة ، أو تقرر عدم مسؤولية المدعى عليه ، أو براءته ، لأنه قد ضمن أشياء لم تعد تقع على عاتق المدعى عليه.
أما إذا تقرر معاقبة المخلى سبيله ، فإنه يجري اقتطاع ما يكفي لتأدية الرسوم والنفقات والغرامات ، وذلك كله وفقاً لترتيب المادة / 118 / وإذا بقي شيء من ذلك فإنه يرد إلى صاحبه.
ثانياً : مصادرة الكفالة :
- كيف تتم المصادرة؟
وقد تم بحث ذلك في متن المادة / 127 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري وقد جاء فيها :
(( 1- على النائب العام أن يبرز إلى صندوق المال ، من تلقاء نفسه ، أو بناء على طلب المدعي الشخصي ، بياناً من القلم يوجب مصادرة القسم الأول من الكفالة ، تطبيقاً للمادة / 125 / أو خلاصة عن الحكم القاضي بتحصيل الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي ، والرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة والغرامة ، وفقاً للفقرة الثانية من الـمادة / 116 /.
2- أما الكفالة المصرفية ، والكفالة العقارية ، والكفالة التجارية ، فتنفذ فيما يتعلق بالرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة ، وفقاً للأصول المتبعة في تحصيل الأموال الأميرية ، وفيما يتعلق بالرسوم والنفقات المعجلة من المدعي الشخصي بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ )).
أولاً : مصادرة القسم الأول :
بناء عليه فإن مصادرة القسم الأول ، من الكفالة تكون بعد أن ترسل النيابة العامة إلى دائرة المالية ، من تلقاء نفسها ، أو بناء على طلب المدعي الشخصي ، بياناً صادراً عن الدائرة القضائية المختصة بوجوب مصادرة القسم الأول من الكفالة تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة / 125 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
فإذا كانت الكفالة مالية ، وتم إيداعها الخزينة ، فهذا القسم يصار إلى مصادرته من ذات المبلغ المودع ، أما إذا كانت الكفالة مصرفية أو تجارية أو عقارية ، فإن هذا القسم يحصل وفقاً لقواعد جباية الأموال العامة ، عملاً بأحكام المــادة / 127 / أصول جزائية ،[29] فالنيابة العامة تقوم بمصادرة هذا القسم إذا وجد قرار أو حكم يقضي بالمصادرة ، أو إذا لم يمتثل المدعى عليه لإنفاذ الحكم الصادر بحقه.
ثانياً : مصادرة القسم الثاني :
للدراسة التفصيلية لمصادرة القسم الثاني لا بد من دراسة كل فقرة من الفقرات التي يضمنها هذا القسم ، وفق الترتيب:
أ- الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي :
وهي تضمن كل ما تكبده المدعي الشخصي أثناء سير الدعوى العامة ، من مصروفات ونفقات ، كرسم الطابع وأجور الخبرة ونفقات الشهود والكشف على مكان الحادث.
وتتم مصادرة ما يعادل هذه النفقات بناءً على طلب المدعي الشخصي الذي يقدمه إلى النيابة العامة ، لتقوم بدورها بإرسال خلاصة عن الفقرة الحكمية القاضية بإلزام المدعى عليه بتلك النفقات إلى المالية ، لتقوم هذه بدورها في اقتطاع المبلغ المحكوم به من القسم الثاني من الكفالة ، وتدفعه إلى المدعي الشخصي.
أما إذا كانت الكفالة مصرفية أو عقارية أو تجارية ، فتنفذ الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ.
ب- الرسوم والنفقات القضائية :
وتشمل رسم القرار ، نفقات التداوي في مشافي الدولة ، وما يصرف من نفقات الجرائم العامة على نسخ أوراق الدعوى وأجور الكشف والخبرة ، وما إلى ذلك وقد بحثت المادة / 447 / من أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري في كيفية تنفيذ هذا البند وجاء فيها :
(( يجب على المحكوم عليه بالرسوم والنفقات القضائية ، أن يدفعها إلى صندوق المال ، في مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ إنذاره بعد اكتساب الحكم قوة القضية المقضية ، وإلا قرر النائب العام أو قاضي الصلح العائد إليه الأمر حبسه مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة عن كل ليرتين سوريتين ، ولا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة الحبس ستة أشهر )).
ويمكن إعمال قاعدة التقسيط على الرسوم والنفقات القضائية ، وأما مدة الحبس التي يقضيها المحكوم عليه استبدالاً للغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية ، فمن شأنها أن تلاشي الدين المحكوم عليه به للخزينة ، وذلك سنداً للمواد/448/ و / 450 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
أما إذا تغيب المحكوم عليه أو توفي ، فإن الغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية تستوفى بمعرفة وزارة المالية ، وفقاً لطريقة تحصيل الأموال الأميرية ، سنداً للمادة / 453 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
أما إذا كانت الكفالة غير مالية ، فتستوفى وفقاً للأصول المتعلقة لتحصيل الأموال الأميرية .[30]
1- العقوبات الأصلية : الإعدام - الأشغال الشاقة – الاعتقال – التجريد – الحبس.
2- الفرعية : تتبع العقوبة الأصلية دون حاجة النطق بها ( التجريد المدني ) ، ( الإقامة الجبرية ).
3- الإضافية : تضاف إلى العقوبة الأصلية في القرار ( الغرامة في الجنايات ) ، ( نشر الحكم في الجنح والجنايات ).*

*ج- الغرامة الجزائية:
الغرامة : هي عقوبة مالية تفرض على المحكوم عليه ، ويلزم بموجبها دفع مبلغ من النقود يقدره القاضي في قرار الحكم إلى خزانة الدولة ،[31] وهي أصلية في الجنح والمخالفات ، ويتراوح مقدارها في الجنح بين مائة وألف ليرة سورية – المادة / 53 / عقوبات – أما في المخالفات فيتراوح مقدارها بين خمس وعشرين ومائة ليرة سورية – المادة / 61 / عقوبات – وتكون الغرامة إضافية في الجنايات ، إذا نطق القاضي بها ، وحدد نوعها ، ولا تفرض ما لم يجر النطق بها ويتراوح مقدارها بين خمسين ليرة وثلاثة آلاف ليرة سورية – المادة / 64 ف 1 / عقوبات ، ويتم استيفاؤها من الجزء المتبقي من القسم الثاني من الكفالة ، وذلك بعد اقتطاع الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي ، والرسوم والنفقات القضائية المتوجبة للدولة أما إذا كانت الكفالة غير مالية فيجري تحصيلها من قبل مديرية المالية.
ثالثاً : الاعتراض على المصادرة :
كل نزاع يثار حول مصادرة الكفالة ، أو استرجاعها فإن مرجع الفصل في هذا النزاع ، هو المرجع الذي لا تزال الدعوى موجودة لديه ، أو المرجع الذي حكم فيها بقرار اكتسب الدرجة القطعية ، وقد جاء ذلك في متن المادة /128/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري ، وقد ورد فيها (( إن النزاع الذي ينشأ عن تطبيق أحكام المادتين السابقتين، يفصله المرجع الموجودة لديه الدعوى ، أو المرجع الذي حكم بها ، وذلك في غرفة المذاكرة ، وبناء على استدعاء صاحب العلاقة )).
رابعاً : إعادة كفالات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *:
(( ... إن إعادة بدل الكفالة يكون إلى من ورد اسمه في الإيصال المالي ، فإن كان غير المدعى عليه كان في حكم كفيله ، إلا إذا كان في قرار المحكمة ما يخالف ذلك ، وليس ما يمنع من إعادة البدل إلى من يحمل تفويضاً قانونياً ممن يجب إعادة البدل إليه بالذات )).[32]*

*خصال القاضي
إذا كان في القاضي خمس خصال فقد كمل : 
علم بما كان قبله ، ونزاهة عن الطمع ، وحلم على الخصم ، واقتداء بالأئمة ، ومشاورة أهل الرأي والعلم .
الخليفة العادل عمر بن عبد العزيز
الفصل السادس
استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل*
*أولاً : إجراءات الاستئناف :
1- استدعاء الاستئناف :
يجري استئناف القرار بخصوص موضوع* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *سواء أكان بالصيغة المانحة أو المانعة ، بموجب استدعاء إلا أنه لم يشترط القانون شكلاً أو نموذجاً معيناً لاستئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *ولكن لا بد من تقديمه ضمن المدة القانونية وإيداع التأمين كشرط لقبوله . 
ولا بد أن يتضمن استدعاء الاستئناف : اسم المستأنف ، واسم المستأنف عليه ، والقرار المستأنف ، وإن إغفال أسباب الاستئناف لا تؤدي إلى رده شكلاً ، ما دام قد أظهر المستأنف أن القرار قد أضر بمصالحه وجاء مجحفاً بحقوقه إذ أنــه (( إن ورود عبارة الإجحاف والمغدورية في أسباب الاستئناف كافٍ لنشر القرار ، ولا يرد الاستئناف شكلاً بحجة عدم توضيح الأسباب ، إذ لا نص على ذلك إلا في قانون الأصول المدنية ، ولا يسري على القضايا الجزائية ))[33]. 
وللموقوف الحق في تقديم الاستئناف بنفسه ، فله أن يقدم الاستئناف إلى مدير السجن ، فيحفظ مدير السجن عندها مدة الاستئناف ، ويقوم بإرسال الاستئناف إلى ديوان المحكمة ولوكيل الموقوف أن يتقدم باستدعاء الاستئناف ويجري إقراره أمام القاضي المختص.
2- إيداع التأمين الاستئنافي :
يخضع استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *سواء أكان مانعاً أو مانحاً ، للتأمين القضائي ، إذ جاء في رأي إدارة التشريع أنه لا بد وأن يخضع قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *إلى التأمين القضائي ، وذلك تطبيقاً للمادة / 87 / من قانون الرسوم ذي الرقم / 105 / تاريخ 4/10/1953م والتي حددت في البند /ج/ التأمينات الواجب استيفاؤها في الدعاوى الجزائية ، فحددها بعشر ليرات في الدعاوى الصلحية ، وبعشرين ليرة في الدعاوى البدائية ، وخمس عشرة ليرة في دعاوى قضاة* *التحقيق* *، وقد ورد ذلك في متن القاعدة / 120 / من شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية لأديب استانبولي ، التي اندرجت تحت عنوان : (( استئناف قرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *تخضع إلى التأمين القضائي )) ، فلا بد إذاً من دفع التأمين الاستئنافي لقبول الاستئناف تحت طائلة رده شكلاً ، ويجري دفعه قبل النظر في الاستئناف ، وخلال مدة الاستئناف مع ملاحظة أن مدة دفع تأمين الاستئناف عن المستأنف الموقوف تبدأ من تاريخ تبليغ رئيس الديوان بزوم دفع المبلغ ، لأن السجين ينظر إلى وضعه نظرة خاصة.[34]*
*3- تقديم الاستئناف :
نصت المادة /122/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري على ما يلي :
(( 2- يقدم الاستئناف بواسطة المرجع الذي أصدر القرار المستأنف إلى قاضي الإحالة ، إذا كان صادراً عن قاضي* *التحقيق* *أو من ينوب عنه وإلى المحكمة الاستئنافية ، إذا كان القرار صادراً عن قاضي الصلح أو المحكمة البدائية )). 
فيمكن تقديم استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، إما إلى قاضي* *التحقيق* *باعتباره مصدر القرار ليقوم الديوان بعدئذ بإرفاق لائحة الاستئناف بالإضبارة ، وإرسالها إلى قاضي الإحالة ، عن طريق ديوان النيابة العامة .
كما يمكن تقديمه عن طريق تقديم الاستئناف إلى محكمة استئناف الجزاء إذا كان القرار صادراً عن قاضي الصلح ، أو البداية ، وتنظر الجهة القضائية التي رفع إليها الاستئناف في القرار المستأنف في غرفة المذاكرة ، التي تقوم بدورها بتدقيقه من الناحية الشكلية ، ومن ثم الانتقال لدراسته من الناحية الموضوعية ولها بعد ذلك إصدار القرار في غرفة المذاكرة أيضاً، فإذا ما قبلت الاستئناف موضوعاً قضت بإعادة التأمين وإذا ردت الاستئناف سواء أكان من الناحية الشكلية أو الموضوعية فهي تصادر التأمين المدفوع ويصبح إيراداً للخزينة.
ولا بد من التنويه بأن قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *( مانحاً – مانعاً ) الذي يصدر عن محكمة الاستئناف ، أو قاضي الإحالة ، في معرض التصدي لتلك القرارات ، هو قرار مبرم ولا يمنع هذا الموقوف من تقديم طلب جديد إلى المرجع المختص قبل الاستئناف.
وفي حال تم الاستئناف ولم يودع التأمين الاستئنافي ، يُرد استئناف* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *شكلاً.
ثانياً : ميعاد استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *:
نصت المادة /122/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري على ما يلي :
(( 1- إن القرار بشأن تخلية* *السبيل* *يمكن استئنافه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة ، تبدأ بحق النائب العام من خلال وصول الأوراق إلى قلمه للمشاهدة ، وبحق المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه من وقوع التبليغ )). 
1- مدة الاستئناف :
يلاحظ في متن الفقرة السابقة أنه يمكن لأطراف دعوى الحق العام استئناف قرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *( المانحة – المانعة ) فلقد قصر المشرع مدة استئناف القرار المتعلق بموضوع* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بأربع وعشرين ساعة وإن دل هذا القصر على شيء فهو يدل على حرص المشرع واهتمامه بالحرية الفردية ، التي هي أغلى ما في الوجود.
ومدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة تعني يوماً كاملاً من أيام العمل ، فلقد اعتبرت محكمة النقض السورية أنه : 
(( مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة تعني يوماً واحداً من أيام العمل ، لأن الذهاب إلى غير ذلك ، وحساب الميعاد بالساعات يؤدي إلى الحرج ، والاستحالة في تطبيق القانون ، فإذا تبلغ المستأنف بعد انتهاء الدوام الرسمي بثلاث ساعات مثلاً، وأراد أن يستوفي المدة كاملة فإنه لا يجد في اليوم التالي بعد انتهاء الدوام بثلاث ساعات من يقبل استئنافه لذلك وجب اعتبار مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة يوماً كاملاً من أيام العمل ، ولا يدخل في يوم التبليغ ولا تكلف الدوائر الرسمية بفتح أبوابها بصورة مستمرة ليلاً ونهاراً لقبول الطعون حسب ساعات تبليغها )).[35]
2- بدء سريان المدة :
أ- بحق النائب العام : تبدأ مهلة الاستئناف بحقه من وصول الأوراق إلى قلمه للمشاهدة.
ب- بحق المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه : تبدأ مهلة الاستئناف بحقهما من وقوع التبليغ ، ويبدو لي أنه لا يمكنهما تطبيق مهلة المسافة في هذا الخصوص ، والإفادة منها ، وذلك لأن المدعي الشخصي ملزم باتخاذ موطن في مركز قاضي* *التحقيق* *، إذ لم يكن له موطن فيه ، وإذا لم يفعل ذلك فلا يحق له الاعتراض على عدم تبليغه الأوراق التي يتوجب إبلاغه إياها ، وذلك تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة / 64 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري التي ورد فيها:
(( على المدعي الشخصي الذي لا يقيم في مركز قاضي* *التحقيق* *، أن يتخذ له موطناً ، وإن لم يفعل فلا يحق له أن يعترض على عدم تبليغه الأوراق التي يوجب القانون إبلاغه إياها )).
أما بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الموقوف فيصار تبليغه في دار التوقيف الموجود فيها ، والاستئناف المقدم خارج المدة يعتبر مردود شكلاً ، إلا أنه إذا قدم الاستئناف إلى قاضي الإحالة غير المختص كان لهذا القاضي إحالة الاستئناف إلى قاضي الإحالة المختص ، وأن يكون حساب المدة التي تستغرقها إحالة الاستئناف على حساب المستأنف فإذا وصل الاستئناف متأخراً ، وكانت المهلة المحددة للاستئناف قد انقضت حين وصوله ، فإنه من المتعين أن يرد الاستئناف شكلاً لوروده إلى دائرة قاضي الإحالة المختص بعد مضي المدة ، ونلاحظ أن الفقرة / 2 / من المادة / 122 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري ( ولو بخصوص تقديم الاستئناف إلى محكمة الاستئناف ) قد جاءت عبارة ( محكمة الاستئناف ) كما يبدو مطلقة غير مقيدة فلا بد من الرجوع إلى أصول استئناف الدعوى الجزائية بشكل عام التي أجازت تقدم الاستئناف إلى محكمة الموطن إذ إن المادة / 251 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري لم تجعل تقديم استدعاء الاستئناف إلى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة مباشرة أو بواسطة المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المستأنف واجباً تحت طائلة الرد ، فإن الاستئناف المقدم إلى محكمة موطن المستأنف مقبول شكلاً )).[36]
إذاً يمكن تقديم استئناف قرار* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *إلى محكمة الموطن ، لتقوم بإحالته إلى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة ، مع ضرورة لزوم التقيد بمدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة ، إذ أن حساب مدة إحالة الاستئناف إلى المحكمة المختصة يجب أن يكون على حساب المستأنف.
ثالثاً: مرجع الاستئناف:
1- قاضي الإحالة : ينظر قاضي الإحالة بالاستئناف المقدم إليه بموضوع* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *، إذا كان القرار صادراً عن قاضي* *التحقيق* *، وقرار قاضي الإحالة بهذا الخصوص هو قرار مبرم لا يقبل الطعن إطلاقاً.
2- محكمة الاستئناف : تنظر محكمة استئناف الجزاء بالقرارات المتعلقة بموضوع* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *إذا كانت تلك القرارات قد صدرت عن قضاة الصلح ، أو محاكم البداية ، ويعتبر قرار محكمة الاستئناف قراراً مبرماً لا يقبل الطعن بطريق الاستقلال.*
*لا بد من التنويه أخيراً إلى أنه إذا وقع استئناف لقرارات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *بأية صيغة كانت ( مانحة – مانعة ) فإن المدعى عليه يبقى موقوفاً حتى يبت بموضوع القرار المستأنف.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل السابع
المحرومون من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل
**أولاً : المتهم الفار :
حرمت المادة / 130 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، وعبر فقرتها الرابعة ، المتهم الفار من منحة* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *سواء أكان ذلك بكفالة أو بدونها وقد جاء فيها :*
*(( لا يجوز* *إخلاء* *سبيل المتهم الفار الذي قبض عليه ، أو سلم نفسه بعد صدور الحكم بحقه غيابياً )).*
*ثانياً : المتهم الذي ارتكب جناية اقتصادية :
فلقد كان سابقاً المتهم المحال بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 37 / لعام 1966م محروماً من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *إطلاقاً ، بغض النظر عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها ، وقد ورد هذا الحرمان في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة / 130 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري وقد جاء فيها :* 
*(( يستثنى من أحكام هذه الفقرة المتهم المحال بموجب أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 37 / لسنة 1966م )).
إلا أنه قد صدر مرسوم تشريعي برقم / 8 / لعام 2000م ألغى هذا المقطع الأخير ( القاضي بحرمان المتهم من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *) فأجاز هذا المرسوم للمحاكم أن تنظر في طلبات* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *في الجرائم الاقتصادية ، باستثناء المتهم بجرائم سرقة السيارات ، أو جرائم تزوير النقد ، وترويجه.*
*ثالثاً : المدعى عليه في قانون قمع التهريب :
وقصد بذلك المدعى عليه أو المتهم الذي يحاكم بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 13 / لعام 1974م الصادر بتاريخ 15/2/1974م وقد جاء في المادة / 9 / منه :
(( لا يجوز إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه أو المتهم أثناء النظر في القضية أمام قاضي التحقيق ، أو أمام محكمة الجنايات )).

**بقي أن أشير إلى أن المدعى عليه الملاحق بموجب قانون عقوبات تهريب العملات والمعادن الثمينة الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم / 24 / لعام 1986م كان يحرم ( سابقاً ) من حق* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *إلا أنه قد صدر مرسوم تشريعي برقـم / 6 / لعام 2000م أجاز* *إخلاء* *السبيل* *في جرائم تهريب العملات ، والمعادن الثمينة ، إذ نصت الفقرة / أ / من المـادة / 12 / من المرسوم المذكور على ما يلي :
(( يجوز في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي ،* *إخلاء* *سبيل المدعى عليه ، أمام قاضي* *التحقيق* *وأمام المحكمة ، لقاء كفالة نقدية أو مصرفية ، لا تقل عن غرامة الجرم المسند إليه والرسوم والمصاريف وما يضمن حضور جلسات المحاكمة ، وتنفيذ الحكم )).*
*الخاتمة

وبذلك أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت في رسالتي هذه موضوع إخلاء السبيل في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري بشكل علمي وأكاديمي سليم ، وأن أكون قد أرفدت المكتبة القانونية بلبنة متواضعة وبسيطة ، وأن أكون عند حسن ظن السادة رئيس وأعضاء مجلس فرع نقابة المحامين بحلب المحترمين ، وآمل أن يرونني أهلا ً للانتقال إلى جدول المحامين الأساتذة ولنيل درجة الإجازة في مهنة المحاماة العظيمة ، وأحب أن أنوه أخيرا ً إلى أنني قمت بالرجوع إلى بعض المؤلفات القانونية والفقهية واستعنت بها في بحثي هذا ولا سيما بعض رسائل الزملاء المحامين ، فلا عيب في الاقتباس الحضاري ، ولكن المشين هو التقليد الأعمى دون فهم أو دراية .
**تمت بحمد الله وبعونه
مصادر البحث
1- قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السوري الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /112/ لعام 1950م وتعديلاته.
2- قانون العقوبات السوري الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /148/ لعام 1949م وتعديلاته.
3- إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ............................................. عبد الوهاب بدرة
4- شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السورية ........................... عبد الوهاب حومد
5- شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السورية .............................. حسن جوخدار
6- شرح قانون العقوبات .................................................. ...... عبود السراج
7- الاجتهاد الجزائي .................................................. ....... ج1: عزة ضاحي
8- مجموعة قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية السورية ....................... ج1: أديب استانبولي
9- قاضي* *التحقيق* *.................................................. ......... ياسـين دركزلي
10- بعض الرسائل العلمية القانونية للسادة الزملاء المحامون .
11- مجلة القانون .
12- مجلة المحامون .*



*الـعـدالـة تـنـــام أحـيـانـا ً ، ولـكـنـهـا لا تـمـــوت أبـــدا ً.
قول مأثور

**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة ، ص : /126/ .
(2) المادة /121/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(3) الاجتهاد الجزائي ، عزة ضاحي قا /484/ .
(4) المادة /117/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(5) قاضي التحقيق ، ياسين دركزلي ، ص : /288/ .
(6) أديب استانبولي ، أصول محاكمات جزائية ، قا /315/ .
(7) الاجتهاد الجزائي ، عزة ضاحي ، ج /1/ ، قا /477/ .
(8) مجلة القانون ، العدد/ 1- 5 / ، عام 1981م .
(9) أصول محاكمات جزائية ، حسن جوخدار ، قا /283/ ، هامش ص : /136/ .
(10) إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة ، قا /22/ .
(11) المادة /120/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري . 
(12) الاجتهاد الجزائي ، عزة ضاحي ، ج/1/ ، قا /489/ .
(13) المادة /130/ وفق المرسوم التشريعي رقم /8/ لعام 2000م .
(14) حيثيات القاعدة /316/ ، أديب استانبولي ، شرح أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، ص /409/ .
(15) المادة /132 / أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(16) المادة /133/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(17) المادة /135/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(18) المادة /149 ف1/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(19) المادة / 149ف2/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(20) المادة /215 ف2/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(21) المادة /236/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(22) المادة /312/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(23) المادة /118/ أصول محاكمات جزائية سوري .
(24) شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، ص : /214/ ، حسن جوخدار .
(25) إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة ، ص : /230/ .
(26) قاضي التحقيق ، ياسين دركزلي ، ص : /291/ .
(27) شرح أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، عبد الوهاب حومد ، ص : /740/ .
(28) استانبولي ، قا /321/ ، ص :/411/ .
(29) إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة ، ص : /137/ .
(30)إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة ، ص : /139/ .
(31) شرح قانون العقوبات ، عبود السراج .
(32) شرح أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، أديب استانبولي ، قا /333/ ، ص : /418/ .
(33) المحامون لعام 1967 م ، ص /232/ . 
(34) إجراءات سير الدعوى العامة ، عبد الوهاب بدرة .
(35) المرجع السابق ، قرار محكمة النقض المؤرخ 8/11/1966م ، مج القواعد الجزائية ، ص : /517/ .
**(36) أصول محاكمات جزائية ، أديب استانبولي ، قا /439/ .*

----------

